# How do I overclock this dodo.



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 17, 2005)

I need some help here. I'm sitting in front of an antique Gateway E-4200 PC. It belongs to a relation. I need some help overclocking it as it's frustratingly slow. BIOS overclocking is not possible, OEM lock.

Specs follow - 

Motherboard:
CPU Type - Intel Pentium IIIE, 600 MHz (6 x 100)
Motherboard Name - Intel Mount Prospect MP440BX  (2 ISA, 4 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DIMM, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset - Intel 82440BX
System Memory  - 384 MB  (SDRAM)
BIOS Type - Phoenix (11/30/99)

Display:
Video Adapter - Magnum/Xpert 128/Xpert 99 / Xpert 2000 (Microsoft Corporation)  (16 MB)
3D Accelerator - ATI Rage128 GL
Monitor - Gateway EV700  [17" CRT]  (951147022)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter - Creative SB PCI128 (Ensoniq ES1371) Sound Card

..............and so on.

Now, what's the best method to soft overclock this dodo.

Keith


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 17, 2005)

i have almost the same dodo baby... but my motherboadr is somewhat locked... i cant do anything.....


----------



## Padikkal (Oct 17, 2005)

I feel the best solution for optimum speed is format the hard disk C drive, install the OS.


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 18, 2005)

Keith, I have a PC with similar config:
Pentium III 500 MHz (5 x 100)
Azza 810 motherboard
256 MB SDRAM

and overclocking is locked from BIOS. If you find any solution, then do share it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 18, 2005)

well i guess you can't do much about it. afaik, the PIII were multiplier locked. 

but i guess you can mod ur bios. there was one available for amibios. i'm not sure about award. this software will allow you to unhide the available options which had been hidden. maybe you can unlock the fsb setting in that. but then you can't go too high in the fsb thingy. it'll make ur sys unstable.

good luck!


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 18, 2005)

dexter found this link to SoftFSB

It's a software to overclock the FSB and get higher CPU speed. To use it you need to either know the exact model of your motherboard or the exact brand of the target clock multiplier. Good luck.


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 18, 2005)

thnaks guys my motherboard is also locked........ i will try the link and tell u


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 18, 2005)

ok i usded that link but y motherboard is not in its lis...
 i have got SR440BX Intell..
what should i do.........


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 18, 2005)

SoftFSB was the first software I tried. It has no entry for MP440BX but does have FT440BX. Also, on selecting FT440BX, the program fails to read the FSB speed or o/c the FSB.

Keith


----------



## huzaifa b arab (Oct 19, 2005)

my is almost the same
Intel celeron 735 Mhz
128 Mb Ram (133 mhz)
Krypton 810E Mobo

I have tried to O/c it from the frequency control panel in my BIOS.
I O/c'ed it up to 825 Mhz.

But my another Pc -
It's an IBM netVista,
Amd duron ~650 Mhz 
128 Mb ram (133 Mhz)
S3 Savage4 (8 Mb,AGP 2x-4x)
a VIA Vt8268 Mobo (not sure)
It does not a frequency control option.
What shud i do????


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 19, 2005)

what should i do if my motherboard is not shown in it... can i overclock my dodo


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 19, 2005)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> what should i do if my motherboard is not shown in it... can i overclock my dodo



Risky. You can try. If anything goes wrong, you have a good reason to upgrade.


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 19, 2005)

ok ok i am not getting a comp till my Boards
next yr...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks like O/C is not possible. I've decided to get a new PC. Time to junk this one. I've convinced my relation (+flatmate) to put it up on her company intranet. Looking for some western expat to sell it off to. The one I built in India just 5 months back, is lying unused (except when my mum checks emails  )


----------

